# Show me your "non-goatie" pets!



## KW Farms

Just for fun...i'd love to see what other kind of critters you have besides your goaties! Tell me about 'em and lets see some pictures! 

Here are my pets...

Banjo...









Stetson...









Clementine...









Bindi...









Dolly...









And my three goldfish...


----------



## mmiller

I have 2 dogs that do nothing but eat an 1 cat that doesnt hunt. An 1 LGD. Black dog is Oats. Black cat is Sid. The blue merl is Merl. The white dog is Macey the LGD.


----------



## KW Farms

Aww very cute!  I love the blue merle named Merl! Clever!


----------



## NigerianGirl

Just two dogs Hercules









And Lilly


----------



## KW Farms

They're adorable!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Beautiful animals!!! You have all the gorgeous paint horses right Kylee? Where are the pictures of them??  

Here is a bad picture of our horses and a few of our lab puppies we have once a year! Nala is our female lab and we love her so much! We also have a black tri Aussie.  She has no herding instict whatsoever and is a spoiled indoor couch potato!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Well I don't have any pics that good, but I do have A LOT of pets! Just added four puppies! One day we had 2 dogs, the next day we came home with four more. This is DEFINITELY not all we have! These are just a few, we actually have 8 cats. I will show you some pics...

Annie...

Silas and Annie...

Si and Annie...

Blue...

Larry...

Tom...

Holly...

Dot and Sugar...


----------



## ksalvagno

I have 4 dogs and 2 cats indoors and 2 barn cats. Don't have any pictures of the cats though.

Jasmine is the little one in the coat. Violet is the tan dog with blue eyes. Blake is the white and black dog. Sadie is the solid black dog. All are house dogs.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Missed a few!


----------



## NigerianGirl

Wow how cute!!!


----------



## happybleats

These are our non goatie babies...
Yellow lab is Dixie...she is 6 years old and saved two Kid goats from drowning one year
Boxer/ hound mix is Peggie Sue...she takes her job seriously....baby goats can sleep with her, nurse on her, jump on her just about anything...she is there for every birth and of mom dont mind she will clean the babies...if mom does mind..she watches over them making sure no chicken or anything bothers...she is a jewel to have...the small dogs do nothing but lay around but are fun to have..each tell a story,, Ginger ( black and tan) is a chiweenie...she is my baby. Dillon (black and tan, laying on foot stool) is the only boy,,he is rat terrier. We got him from a box at the flea market..hes a handful but is the best ever with my granddaughter, Emily is our old lady, ( rat terrier in sweater) when we got her she was wild...you could not touch her..she was raised in a kennel with no name...she would soil herself if you tried to touch her..it took several months to win her over but now she is very happy and they kids gave her a beautiful name.. Heidee (white rat terrier) is our mentally challenged dog. She was hit by a car at 4 months old and survived..but does three left turns before going out the door or to eat lol...but we love her..and last but not least is Maggie..another rescue. She is weenie poo...and the best personality ever...she is funny and loving and so sweet...she was three months old when we got he..lived her whole life in a plastic tub..no one wanted her...Ha..there loss ..she is great...yes I have too many dogs but we love each one...the litle black and white cat in the flower pot is Alexandria...we got her the fist week we lived in Texas..she is a great mouser. One day we found her paralyzed and thought she was hit by a car...rushed her to out vet where he found a cyst growing on her spine...we had it removed but the vet wasnt sure she would regain mobility...my now 2 year old took it upon herself to keep Alex clean and dry why she recovered..since a litter box  was hard to use...its been three years since then and Alex is still our best mouser and although the cold effects her some...she is getting around like nothing ever happened...: )


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I just went outside and took photos of as many as I could find.


----------



## KW Farms

They all are beautiful! And so cute!



> Beautiful animals!!! You have all the gorgeous paint horses right Kylee? Where are the pictures of them??


Thank you! Yes, I do have a big herd of paints!  I try and keep them in the livestock catagory even though they're all as much loved as my pets. And besides, it'd take me all night to post pictures of them all. :laugh:


----------



## SalteyLove

*doggies*

Besides our small herd of 9 boers (& crosses) and then my wee flock of 1 rooster with 3 hens, we just have two dogs! The male is Riffe (rhymes with knife) and our best guess is lab/akita. The female is Cedar and we have no clue what breeds she may be!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

I have an LGD. all that she guards is the food bowl. Georgia and some of my other critters. The Hawk and Wood Pecker are wild but they live here too. The miniture Aussie is Victoria and she has gone over Rainbow Bridge. She was my last Aussie


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I also forgot to add the photos. >_<

My two-year old mini poodle Sookie








My sweet old girl, Angel. She's 11 this year and she's so dumb and affectionate. 








This is my male Indian Ringneck, Blue (how creative!). I think he's maybe 5 or 6 years old. He's hand raised by myself and a friend and he's beautiful. 








This is his new girlfriend, Ms Grey (again so creative!). The picture is a bit grainy because I couldn't get close as she isn't tame. And the bird next to her is our bachelor cockatiel Pecka. 








This is my ferral little girl. Her real name is Xena but because she's the baby of the cats we just call her Kitten and sometimes Princess. 
She's so cute! 








Aaaand here is a lovely pair of budgies we bought the other day because they were a very cute couple and we're hoping for babies to raise. 








Last one I swear! This is our diamond python Fang. He's a big fat boy. 








There's three other cats and other cockatiels but I couldn't find the cats and the birds were flying all over the place.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Ha... the white cat on the right in the bottom pic just spilt a WHOLE bowl of cereal all over one of my family members... LOL!


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone has some nice looking pets!


----------



## happybleats

Here is Alexandria..dont know why her pic didnt load in the last post...but here she is..ruining my newly planted flowers lol


----------



## lenasue2

My daughter shetland/welsh cross Gumdrop and our toy poodle Minnie Mouse.


----------



## lansterlou

I have more animals, but I think I have shared enough! The one picture with the laying box is when we had one baby chick born from a egg! You can barely see her head peeping up! The little rabbits name is peanut butter then Milly the show steer! I have two pics of the cat,whoops! Then our dog Zeke!


----------



## Tayet

This is Panda and Dancer (panda orange and white, dancer long haired tabby) They are, as you can see, best friends and were pretty sure Dancer is pregnant.


----------



## michelledew

Omg! I love your Aussie. I have a three year old that is so spastic that she broke her leg chasing the horses in December n we can't heal it. The vet won't cast it and told us just make her rest. Rolling eyes!! I will post a pic of her


----------



## Cali

Dogs...

Kitty (australian shepherd)









Breeze (border collie)









Riot (border collie aussie mix)









Aero (chinese crested)









Cat, Sheba:










I also have chickens and rabbits in addition to the goats. We've got 5 chickens and 2 breeding trios of rabbits plus a couple of others, so I won't post pics of them all but here's a past litter of bunnies:










And here's my favorite picture of my friendliest hen, who waltzed right through the back door and I had to take a picture:


----------



## michelledew

michelledew said:


> Omg! I love your Aussie. I have a three year old that is so spastic that she broke her leg chasing the horses in December n we can't heal it. The vet won't cast it and told us just make her rest. Rolling eyes!! I will post a pic of her



































The other dog is Alexander a tricolor ruff collie, a sun conure that is meaner than an attack dog cept to mamma! An one of my eight cats.


----------



## Sundancer

Tayet said:


> we're pretty sure Dancer is pregnant.


No I'm not ...unless I make medical history


----------



## Delilah

I'll go out and take some pictures but here are some of the picture I have now:

Lucy Arab cross:









Angel grade Morgan:









Bree boxer:









Star:









Kitten ( one of 6 cats):


----------



## milkmaid

Beautiful, BEAUTIFUL animals everyone! Lenasue2, Gumdrop belongs in a fairy tale! She is out-of-this-world lovely!


----------



## Maureen

We have ten horses, three dogs, four cats, four bunnies and chickens in addition to the goats!

This is "my baby", picture taken last year at twenty five years old, Miss Molly - 









Molly's son, Image, who will be 8 this year!









Just Carl  -









Zavrina, 8 year old Thoroughbred mare and Image's half sister -









Zavrina's 2012 smokey brown Thoroughbred filly, Tribulation -









Tribulations half brother, Hijinx, a 2012 palomino Thoroughbred colt!









And the baby. He is also Trib and Hijinx's half brother, Zion. His momma is our Percheron mare, sire is the same Thoroughbred for all three babies. 









Zion's dam, Selah -









Bunnies 

















One of the dogs, Rowan.


----------



## Maureen

GREAT shots KW  
Cali - Love the hen picture!

Cute furr kids everyone!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

OOPS! Forgot the baby French Lops!


----------



## KW Farms

Thank you Maureen! You have some great looking horses! Love the bunnies and Rowan too!


----------



## Delilah

Wow! I love your horses Maureen!!


----------



## lovemykidds

We had (until 2 weeks ago) 2 horses, perfect n hot, and spot, still have 46 (and growing) head of cattle most are pure Hereford. Mr French our amazing docile puppy dog bull, 2 Yorkies, Bentley (almost 8) and ruby (2) a lab mix Goose (4) (my coyote killer <3) another mix Henry who showed up about 5 weeks old a year ago, and a lazy barn cat Loretta


----------



## lenasue2

Thank you Milkmaid, I think so to!


----------



## goatygirl

lovemykidds said:


> We had (until 2 weeks ago) 2 horses, perfect n hot, and spot, still have 46 (and growing) head of cattle most are pure Hereford. Mr French our amazing docile puppy dog bull, 2 Yorkies, Bentley (almost 8) and ruby (2) a lab mix Goose (4) (my coyote killer <3) another mix Henry who showed up about 5 weeks old a year ago, and a lazy barn cat Loretta


The cows and horses are wounderful


----------



## lovemykidds

goatygirl said:


> The cows and horses are wounderful


Thank you  we have 9 little calves right now  they're a hoot!


----------



## sarahmoffatt

Ok first up we have thunder and storm half sisters then we have my LGD Rosie then my working steer pepper then my other working steer teddy then my fairy princess of a dog copper( he's a boy) then the queen of the house kittycat or kodels then my tree frog piper


----------



## sarahmoffatt

happybleats said:


> These are our non goatie babies...
> Yellow lab is Dixie...she is 6 years old and saved two Kid goats from drowning one year
> Boxer/ hound mix is Peggie Sue...she takes her job seriously....baby goats can sleep with her, nurse on her, jump on her just about anything...she is there for every birth and of mom dont mind she will clean the babies...if mom does mind..she watches over them making sure no chicken or anything bothers...she is a jewel to have...the small dogs do nothing but lay around but are fun to have..each tell a story,, Ginger ( black and tan) is a chiweenie...she is my baby. Dillon (black and tan, laying on foot stool) is the only boy,,he is rat terrier. We got him from a box at the flea market..hes a handful but is the best ever with my granddaughter, Emily is our old lady, ( rat terrier in sweater) when we got her she was wild...you could not touch her..she was raised in a kennel with no name...she would soil herself if you tried to touch her..it took several months to win her over but now she is very happy and they kids gave her a beautiful name.. Heidee (white rat terrier) is our mentally challenged dog. She was hit by a car at 4 months old and survived..but does three left turns before going out the door or to eat lol...but we love her..and last but not least is Maggie..another rescue. She is weenie poo...and the best personality ever...she is funny and loving and so sweet...she was three months old when we got he..lived her whole life in a plastic tub..no one wanted her...Ha..there loss ..she is great...yes I have too many dogs but we love each one...the litle black and white cat in the flower pot is Alexandria...we got her the fist week we lived in Texas..she is a great mouser. One day we found her paralyzed and thought she was hit by a car...rushed her to out vet where he found a cyst growing on her spine...we had it removed but the vet wasnt sure she would regain mobility...my now 2 year old took it upon herself to keep Alex clean and dry why she recovered..since a litter box was hard to use...its been three years since then and Alex is still our best mouser and although the cold effects her some...she is getting around like nothing ever happened...: )


 Omg your yellow lab reminds me of my dog who passed nugget;( miss her


----------



## DaisyMayFarm

My pride and joy, Nola, a two year old miniature Dachshund:


----------



## lovemykidds

DaisyMayFarm said:


> My pride and joy, Nola, a two year old miniature Dachshund:


She's a cutie! They live forever. Lol


----------



## DaisyMayFarm

lovemykidds said:


> She's a cutie! They live forever. Lol


Thanks! She's a great girl; very smart and so loving.  I'm hoping she'll be around for a really, really long time!

My other farm-y pets (this will be pic heavy):

The Swedish Blue (these are the black variety) duck girls:








They lay so well! They're right up there with my Leghorn and Rhode Island Reds.









The chicks, which are about a month old now and no longer this cute:

























Some of my hens (the breeds I have are White Leghorn, Rhode Island Red, Barred Rock, Black Sex-Link, Turken/Naked Neck, Araucana, Americana, Easter Egger, Light Australian Sussex, Golden Comet, Partridge Comet, Buff Orpington and Copper Maran) :

















































The peafowl and pheasants:

































This is the male, Raja:

















Blue, my rescued and handicapped cockatiel:

















Star:









Saphira (pronounced Sa-Fear-a):


----------



## rednekrivieraranch

Chevy, my Boston/chihuahua cheesin for the camera!









Marshmallow my lovely, stubborn AQHA mare ( Pocos Best Cream)









My boxer Tonka doing what he does best


----------



## PiccoloGoat

DaisyMayFarm said:


> My pride and joy, Nola, a two year old miniature Dachshund:


Wow! She's really long and thin! My friend has a sausage dog and he was a lard. :L she's very pretty! Is she really active?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

DaisyMayFarm said:


> Saphira (pronounced Sa-Fear-a):


Do I smell an Eragon fan??


----------



## DaisyMayFarm

PiccoloGoat said:


> Do I smell an Eragon fan??


Yes!!! OMG, you are the first person to recognize the name, and Saphira will be 7 this year. I was so into those books when I got her, and she fits her namesake perfectly.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm

PiccoloGoat said:


> Wow! She's really long and thin! My friend has a sausage dog and he was a lard. :L she's very pretty! Is she really active?


Thank you.  Yes, she is CRAZY active! She runs around the yard all day, gets a 1-2 hour walk and run a day, endless games of kicking the ball, flirt pole, ect. It's okay though; her being so active keeps me long and thin just like her.


----------



## Maureen

DaisyMayFarm your Dachshund is cute! We have a one year old Mini Dach, I don't think I added any pictures of her in my previous post. She is a "big helper" outside...


----------



## DaisyMayFarm

Maureen said:


> DaisyMayFarm your Dachshund is cute! We have a one year old Mini Dach, I don't think I added any pictures of her in my previous post. She is a "big helper" outside...


Aw, she's adorable! What's her name?


----------



## WillowGem

My three spoiled dogs, all rescues.
Ruby the Rottie mix, Kessler the Basset/Husky mix, and Gizzie the Chihuahua mix.

And my Betta, Speck...he hates everyone!


----------



## BlissMeadows

My Cat Kitty aka Gibby she comes when i whine biscuit it is hilarious! lol









and my 11 year old Aegean cat Domino we call him Tard Tard because he acts like a dog lol when i have food hes right there begging at my feet for some lol. Tard Tard also hates being held D: lol thats why im in front of him lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat

DaisyMayFarm said:


> Yes!!! OMG, you are the first person to recognize the name, and Saphira will be 7 this year. I was so into those books when I got her, and she fits her namesake perfectly.


Yay, somebody who understands me :3


----------



## Maureen

DaisyMayFarm said:


> Aw, she's adorable! What's her name?


Thanks! Adelaide


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Fun thread. I just realized my other pics aren't on my computer  my dogs and canaries. My New Hampshire rooster, he is the one who survived the raccoon attack last summer- he has 5 hens.


----------



## michelledew

My dog and her "puppy". This feral stray was brought to her at 4 weeks and they both believe he is a dog!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

My hopefully new puppy Fizz! She's a purebred Aussie.


----------



## MrKamir

My Anatolians, Sam Houston, Glory, and Hope.


----------



## MisWhit

We have a menagerie of animals on on our small farm! Duke is a Pyrenees mix, Pearl the cockatiel, Wreck it Ralph the jack russell/chihuahua, Wiggles & Waddles the geese, Chucky the chukar bird, various chickens and roos (pictured are Goldie and her baby and Sparky the rooster), & Captain the kitty. We also have Thomas the turkey and Petey the peacock!


----------



## KW Farms

Such cute pets everyone!


----------



## motdaugrnds

Here are a couple I am hardly ever willing to touch; so David cares for them. The geckos are "Tokays" (male and female). The male's name is "Scar" and he sings. The female's name is "Tayless" and she lays eggs. David's had them about 5-6 yrs now. The snake is "Blacky", is over 6 ft long and lives in the loft of our barn. (His friends roam around the place eating our eggs while they keep the poisonous snakes off the homestead.)


----------



## KW Farms

Those geckos are beautiful! And so cute!


----------



## RockinRexonsManchas

This is one of our Doberman girls (Pebbles) & her half sister's (Jazzy) current litter of 7 males & 1 female! I'll add more pics soon, but my phone was stolen recently so this its all I have taken (that are clear enough) this week. You can also see visit us on Facebook under Rockin' Rexon's Doberman's or Rockin' Rexon's Mini Farm & Rabbitry.


----------



## JanetM

We have a dog-Benzley 













a cat-Fudley







a chinchilla-Sadie














...a ferret-Guido...a hedgehog-Heidi(I dont have any pics of Guido and Heidi on my pc at work)


----------



## KW Farms

Aw how cute!


----------



## adriHart

here is our newest cat Zoe checking out our new kids.


----------



## Dayna

What a fun thread! I have quite a few pets. About half I moved here from Alaska, then the others I aquired once I got here to Hawaii.

Darwin and Frankin my macaws:










Cosmo the orange winged amazon:









Stanley my red rumped grass parakeet:









Cassidy my double yellow headed amazon










Maya my blue fronted amazon










My three dogs Tucker on the back left, Aurora the back right and Holly in the middle










My Champagne D'Argent rabbit Honey:










My Silkie Chicks:










Guinea Pigs Tulip and Rosebud:










Rabbit Buckaroo Bonzai










The "girls"










One of my three kitties smootching on shadow the goat "Nein"










Another kitty Tein:










My cockatoo Ginger










My third kittie Bootsie










That may or may not be all of them. lol I'll have to check!


----------



## goatygirl

The first one is of my kitty Smoky, The second one is of my pony The Cisco Kid, The last one is of my goat who does not think she is a goat so it counts as a non goatie pet and I do not know how to delet this pic but her name is December


----------



## erica4481

Tank my 4 yr old pitbull Duke my 13 yr old Rottweiler and Dougie and Daizy my mini dachshunds


----------



## motdaugrnds

WOW Some of the pictures in this thread are priceless!!

Here are a few of my favorite. The black and white buck, Luke, stands over 7' tall on his hind legs. Roman, the Nubian was a bottle fed baby. Bliss, the one in my hat, sneaked into my house and stole that hat! (I made her wear it.) That turtle is a frequent visitor in my vegetable garden. The guineas (with their keets) are nothing you want to fool with as they will fly at you with claws open if need be to protect their babies. That German Shepherd, Cherokee, is protecting two bottle babies she literally raised from some strangers who were talking with me that day. The white dog, Apache, is helping to train Cherokee to guard the goats. The chocolate lab, Cujo, is helping us clean the fields after a storm. Jet, the cat on the ramp, is our only house cat. And the last picture is of our newest addition, Valentina our Karakachan LGD.


----------



## KW Farms

Here's my little guy, Cloud. I got him a couple months ago.


----------



## wildegoats0426

My girl Annie when she was 4 weeks and now a year and a half 
And more pics if my personal zoo


----------



## ciwheeles

My "bear"









She's one of our families 3 poodles. Only weighs 12 pounds but she thinks she's a farm dog. That was her swimming in Gatlinburg, Tennessee.









It's Nun ya Business. Her barn name is Nunya.









And Karzai

Oh and my cat Louie









He's very talkative and a little crazy in the head.. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^whay breed are your horses? They are BEAUTIFUL!   :drool:


----------



## ciwheeles

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^whay breed are your horses? They are BEAUTIFUL!   :drool:


Aw thank you! The black one is registered Tennessee Walker and the bay is a Thoroughbred


----------



## ten-acre-farms

The horse dollar









The spoiled rotten chickens

















And crazy dogs


----------



## goathiker

Blue Sky Delight aka "Sunny" My heart dog and companion


----------



## erica4481

goathiker said:


> Blue Sky Delight aka "Sunny" My heart dog and companion


Awe.....she's soo pretty


----------



## milkmaid

Beautiful animals everyone!!!
We have lots of animals - so many I can't post pics of all of them. But here's my sweetheart Amanda. She's cheeky, as bright as a new penny, full of energy from nose to tail, and afraid of new things. LOL.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ciwheeles said:


> Aw thank you! The black one is registered Tennessee Walker and the bay is a Thoroughbred


That's what I thought  
They are very pretty


----------



## WillowGem

Two of my three rescue dogs...making sure the straw is okay for the goats...LOL!!


----------



## nchen7

ok, so here are some of my past and present non-goat critters:

Morris the great dane mix licking the peanut butter off his face. He's a rescue who decided that having chickens are for losers...

Luna chewing on a bone with our rescued battery hens (yes, Morris killed them). She's a rescue...no clue what breed she maybe. they call breeds like that here "Bajan Chihuahua", even tho she's about 12 lbs...

Third picture is Luna and Morris enjoying beach time.

Then those are our feral chickens, most of which are now dead. Only the rooster and one of the black hens are alive (dang dog...)

I had to put this up - this is Snow White. Our first hen. A lady had rescued her from local boys torturing her on a beach, and had her as a pet for years. Then the lady had to move and gave her to us. She had some kind of attitude on that bird, but she loved doing silly things like hopping into the car. Morris decided we didn't need her around anymore.....

Lastly, the love of my heart, Stella. She was my first dog, and my doggie soul mate. She passed away over three years ago, and I still miss her everyday. She was also a rescue....her previous owners didn't spay her, and when she got pregnant, gave her up to a lady who does dog sitting saying "if you don't take her, we're going to put her down". She had 5 beautiful puppies.


----------



## ciwheeles

nchen7 said:


> ok, so here are some of my past and present non-goat critters:
> 
> Morris the great dane mix licking the peanut butter off his face. He's a rescue who decided that having chickens are for losers...
> 
> Luna chewing on a bone with our rescued battery hens (yes, Morris killed them). She's a rescue...no clue what breed she maybe. they call breeds like that here "Bajan Chihuahua", even tho she's about 12 lbs...
> 
> Third picture is Luna and Morris enjoying beach time.
> 
> Then those are our feral chickens, most of which are now dead. Only the rooster and one of the black hens are alive (dang dog...)
> 
> I had to put this up - this is Snow White. Our first hen. A lady had rescued her from local boys torturing her on a beach, and had her as a pet for years. Then the lady had to move and gave her to us. She had some kind of attitude on that bird, but she loved doing silly things like hopping into the car. Morris decided we didn't need her around anymore.....
> 
> Lastly, the love of my heart, Stella. She was my first dog, and my doggie soul mate. She passed away over three years ago, and I still miss her everyday. She was also a rescue....her previous owners didn't spay her, and when she got pregnant, gave her up to a lady who does dog sitting saying "if you don't take her, we're going to put her down". She had 5 beautiful puppies.


I love that picture of Morris with the peanut butter lol! All you dogs look pretty and that feral rooster is gorgeous!


----------



## nchen7

Thanks! Morris is so cute, but really stupid. lol

That's Roo Roo. He's the nicest rooster to his girls. he lets all his girls eat first and even helps them make a nest (after he's decided the nest is safe). I think a lot of the feral chickens left our neighbourhood because we had an old guy down the street who fed all of them, but he died earlier this year, and we think they all went to the next village over. I miss having chickens around. Roo and the black one comes by every once in a while, but it's not the same.....

Morris recently killed one of my favourite ferals recently. I didn't talk to him for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## WillowGem

Morris looks like a big goofy boy...LOL!!

Luna looks like she might have some Pomeranian in her mix.

Stella looks like a sweetie.
There's always one who holds a special place in our heart. 

Here's my heart dog, Morty...he passed away in June 2010 at the age of 16.


----------



## nchen7

Morty was beautiful!







a JRT mix?

Luna is interesting looking standing up...she's long legged and skinny (like a really mini grey hound), but her face is ALMOST like a wienie dog face, then her fur is long-ish like a Pom, but not as thick. she's also very dumb, but such a lover!

heart dog! never heard of that term before! I only had Stella for just over 3 yrs...she died way too young from cancer.


----------



## WillowGem

Awww, that's so sad  I'm sorry you didn't have more time with Stella.

Morty's mom was a purebred Yorkie...dad was a mystery. 
I also had one of his sisters, she looked just like him but was all black!
She passed away from cancer in 2008 at the age of 14.


----------



## RoseBoerGoats

My Doberman Juno and kitty Zeppelin 
I also have a holland lop buck, Quarter horse mare and in the spring, pigs.


----------



## Chopsgoats

Here is little Miss Dixie


----------



## KW Farms

Thought I would bump this thread back up with a few new photos of some of my guys.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

My dogs and kitties❤







. Bear and Sarge






. Bear and Sarge after walking the goats






. Yuki and Bear






. Yuki and Suki

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms

So cute!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I love your Paint horses❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead

Well I have a bunch of dogs. First it's my collies. Scarlet and nala. Scarlet has been with us since she was 6 weeks old. She's chased off bears and attacked snakes for me and I love her so much. She will be 11. Nala is crazy. That's all I can say about her. She's only 2 so she still full of energy. Then Lou the pug. He's stinky and grumpy. And of course out lgd who is just turning 6 months old I believe. He's a sweetheart and very gentle with the goats but let him catch a butterfly in his pen and he goes crazy. Then we have boo and iris. Boo is a weenie dog and iris is a pit bull I think. We found iris in a ditch next to her dead siblings that were ran over in the box they were left in.


----------



## KW Farms

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> I love your Paint horses❤
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks!


----------



## luvmyherd

What a great addition pets are to our lives. I just looked back through this. What beautiful animals.
We are Cocita's 4th rescue family. We hope to make her last years as happy as possible. She is really spoiled here.
The African tortoise is 11 years old and his name is Tinee:shocked:
The kitten just saw Tinee!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

So fun to see people's beautiful pets. And yes,the tortoise is beautiful


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cornbread736

This is my Toy Poodle/Bichon Frese mix Dexter. He is four years old and is such a sweetheart.
I am actually getting some new goldfish tomorrow afternoon as well. I'll post a picture of them once I actually have them.


----------



## dezlwezl

Here's a few of mine, if I attached them correctly!


----------



## happybleats

A few additions since I last posted

The horse is Roxy,,she s a sweet girl
The great danes are siblings...Timothy (black) and Penelope (Black and white)

we have sense lost Emily..our little black and white rat terrier...she had a tumor : (


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow, everyone's pets are beautiful! Here are my little ones...

The chubby tan corgi mix is my favorite out of everyone (shh, don't tell the others) Kenna. She's a rescue we've had for about 7 years now. We call her the "lady in a dog suit".:-D


The crazy looking black and white Border Collie Mix is Lilly, she's a sweetheart, but a true airhead :-D . I wanted to get a better picture of her but she currently has a cone on her head due to one of her recent escapades. 

The black and white guinea pig is Minnie. She's got a really funny personality...we tried giving her a friend, Peanut, but she darn near killed her,  so she lives alone. 

Licorice is our cat. He is a "feral", but certainly doesn't fit the description. He's an "in-your-lap" little guy with quite the story. His mama (Silver) showed up at our house acting a little weird and we couldn't figure it out...3 days later, 3 little kittens were walking right behind her! His siblings and his mama died of a mysterious cause :blue: , but he was the survivor. He's such a sweet little guy. 

We also have 5 hens. The blonde one is Emmy, the Wyandotte is Willow, the white one is Lacey, the one with blonde feathers around her neck is Belle, and the friendly, sweet one with the red feathers around her neck is Dotty. Also, the stuff the chickens are standing on is our muck pile, haha. They seem to find a lot of fun bugs/worms in there...

We also have a fish pond with 17 fish...some koi, some goldfish. Couldn't get a picture of them, though.


----------



## farmchick897

I have a lot of pets, but here are a few pics! 
Four out of seven dogs. 







My wallaby and bunny







My camel and Brown Swiss (way in the back)








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats

I want a wallaby!!!


----------



## goathiker

I want a Camel...I want a Bactrian Camel though.


----------



## luvmyherd

We do not get to see our baby bunnies very often as they have a dirt floor and bury their nests. But with all the rain we got in December the tunnels got flooded and two mamas built and shared a nest. The second mama buried hers after about two days but the older ones stayed above ground and we got to see them grow up. What a special treat. I resisted the urge to bring some inside to raise.


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh, and I think a camel and a wallaby would just about make life perfect.


----------



## farmchick897

Here are some more pics of my animals:
Emus







Peacock







Juliana pig








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

